# Kameya Rubbermaid Garden



## kameya (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a nice and easy way to setup an outdoor enclosure for your small tortoises using a large rubbermaid box...






I've had this setup for a while...at first, it was only the Rubbermaid box, than I added an extension on the side using the little brick fence...





The interior view of the Rubbermaid box...





Since I had put down some soil/peat moss as bedding materials, wild grass just grows out naturally with daily watering...





The top view of brickwall extension,which gives more room for the little tortoise to run around...





My 2-year-old sulcata decided to come out from its hide to sunbath a little...










Now..Don't move...let me get a clear head-shot...





Let me take another one with the fisy-eye filter...love the result... ^_^





Soon he then decided he had enough,so started walking back to his shelter...








































The little one has been living in this enclosure for more than a year now, and since I've also got a heating mat underneath the Rubbermaid box, he's all well covered during the winter season as well...


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cool you have some cool enclosures...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 17, 2011)

Very creative, love it


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2011)

Fun tortoise yard and what a cute little one


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 17, 2011)

Very creative enclosure.  Cute Sully too


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks Great


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats pretty neat. I think you said your sully is 2yrs? How large is the actual enclosure, is it big enough? Very cool and detailed, love it!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 17, 2011)

Very, very nice and well thought out.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 18, 2011)

What a cute tortoise! Is that a tortoise door?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow that's pretty creative!


----------



## kameya (Oct 18, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Thats pretty neat. I think you said your sully is 2yrs? How large is the actual enclosure, is it big enough? Very cool and detailed, love it!



This enclosure is built to house hatchlings/small tortoises in mind, and when they do outgrow this habitat, then they will be transferred to a bigger habitat. 

As for the interior setting, it was just an empty box in the beginning. But as the time passed, the wild grass has grown, little bits of stuff have been added here and there, and this is how this Rubbermaid garden has evolved. And this is why I waited for about a year to share this habitat with all of you, so I can take some pictures of nice looking natural enviroment other than the empty Rubbermaid box... ^_^


----------



## SteveP (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 18, 2011)

kameya said:


> jrcrist4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty neat. I think you said your sully is 2yrs? How large is the actual enclosure, is it big enough? Very cool and detailed, love it!
> ...



Oh I see. Looks great! thanks for sharin!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love it, gives me ideas for next spring. I have a 54 gallon Rubbermaid tote with 6 inches of substrate, I wanted to get away from using the basking light and try heating the substrate, but I fear the humidity/moisture of the substrate is not a good idea.

What are you using for a "heating mat"?


----------



## kameya (Oct 19, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> What are you using for a "heating mat"?



This is the heating pad I used for all my habiatat...I got it from Amazon, and the brand name is Sunbeam, and make sure to get the model with no Auto-Shutoff feature.





And this is how I setup the heating pad in my habitat...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 19, 2011)

nice image you made there! the heating pad is in the substrate? is that safe?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 19, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Very cool you have some cool enclosures...



i agree very coool


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks very good!


----------



## kameya (Oct 20, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> nice image you made there! the heating pad is in the substrate? is that safe?



That's why I placed a piece of ceramic tile to cover the heating pad to isolate the pad from the bedding and the tortoise. I also use mostly sand and soil for the bedding, and the heating pad that wired to the digital thermostat is set at low 70's to prevent from it reaching high temperatures.


----------

